# Old MI



## Rtolosa (Dec 30, 2009)

Good Evening,

I was wondering what your thoughts about code 412 - Old MI. Like an diagnosis written like this for example.

EKG shows inferior infarction. Age undetermined. Patient denies any knowledge of heart attack.

code 412 in the ICD-9 is defined as:
Healed myocardial infarction
Past myocardial infarction diagnosed on the ECG[EKG] or other special investigation, but currently presenting no symptoms.

Thanks


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 31, 2009)

I work in cardiology and that's the code that we use.


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 31, 2009)

Rtolosa said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I was wondering what your thoughts about code 412 - Old MI. Like an diagnosis written like this for example.
> 
> ...



It depends on what is doumented by the provider. That is the right code to use, but unless it is documented by the physician that this is an official dx for this patient, then I wouldn't use it, but that's just my opinion. Where I work, our EKG's done in the emergency room aren't interpreted and signed off on until a couple of days later but if somewhere on the ER report the doc made a note of it, then it can be coded. I always go by the old rule...'If its not documented, then it didn't happen". Sounds elementary but they are words to live by. Have a happy new year!


----------

